# USB-Stick für Leistung optimieren



## obiplal (12. August 2010)

*USB-Stick für Leistung optimieren*

Wie kann ich mienen USB-Stigk für Geschwindigkeit optimieren??


----------



## Herbboy (12. August 2010)

*AW: USB-Stick für Leistung optimieren*

An sich geht das AFAIK gar nicht, Du kannst nur meines Wissens zwischen zwei Modi wählen: für leistung optimieren und für schnelles entfernen. Der mit "Leistung" ist aber nur scheinbar schneller, wenn Du den Stick zu früh abziehst, sind die Daten in Wahrheit noch gar nicht wirklich auf dem Stick. Im Endeffekt ist beides gleichschnell, wenn es darum geht, wie lang es wirklich mit den Daten dauert.


----------



## kelevra (13. August 2010)

*AW: USB-Stick für Leistung optimieren*

GEnau wie Herbboy sagt.

Wenn du Wert auf hohe Übertragungsraten legst, solltest du dich immer vor dem Kauf über die Datenraten informieren, umden Stick mit der von dir geforderten Leistung zu finden.


----------

